# What's the best contact lens?



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, not a cooking question.  However, I had to see my eye doctor in order to reorder some contacts, and I got a bunch of samples to try out.  I need a single vision for one eye.  I like the Focus Optics Daily, but doc says there are better options.  I don't find any difference from the more expensive ones.  Any opinions as to which contacts are best?


----------



## GLC (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know that many people have worn enough different model to say any one is best. I needed single vision lenses for SCUBA, rather than using a corrected mask. O2 Optics was what the optometrist delivered. No problems with them. I don't wear them otherwise, because I wear trifocal glasses, and I didn't like trying to wear two different distance lenses in different eyes. So I'd say the Optics were pretty good, if I could tolerate them for a day at a time, without being constantly used to them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd ask the Dr. to explain why the others are better.  He'll know a lot more and have a broader experience with different aspects of each.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'd ask the Dr. to explain why the others are better.  He'll know a lot more and have a broader experience with different aspects of each.



The problem is, she likes one brand, her kids like another brand,  She was of no help.  Am thinking of renewing my old brand from 2008.  The others have continuous moisturizing, have not noticed a difference with the other more expensive brands,  i have 6 packs of samples to check.  Yeeks!


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2012)

The basic differences revolve around how permeable the lens is (oxygen coming thru) and the sizes. I have tried a few and I like the Acuvue Oasys lens. They fit me well enough that sometimes I don't know I'm wearing them! They are a little more durable than some of the other lenses too. 

Mostly, just look for something that feels comfy. Good luck! Apparently America's Best are the cheapest you can get. I can't get those here, but I like Vision Direct or Costco prices myself.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been wearing B&L SoftLens Toric 66 for a few years.  Extended wear rated for sleeping and 24 hours continuous use.   They are so comfortable that I often forget to take them out before bed.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> The basic differences revolve around how permeable the lens is (oxygen coming thru) and the sizes. I have tried a few and I like the Acuvue Oasys lens. They fit me well enough that sometimes I don't know I'm wearing them! They are a little more durable than some of the other lenses too.
> 
> Mostly, just look for something that feels comfy. Good luck! Apparently America's Best are the cheapest you can get. I can't get those here, but I like Vision Direct or Costco prices myself.



Hmm.  Oasys.  I'm thinking of re-upping my old ones.  Vision Direct has a 20% off sale.  Before my cataract surgery, I didn't wear my contact in my non cataract eye, after the surgery, I have resurrected the old contact.  Thank goodness for a long expiration date!  I will check out the other 4 brands.  

I have enough samples to last for years!  Why do we have to pay for contacts?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

forty_caliber said:
			
		

> I've been wearing B&L SoftLens Toric 66 for a few years.  Extended wear rated for sleeping and 24 hours continuous use.   They are so comfortable that I often forget to take them out before bed.
> 
> .40



I use the dailies.  Will have to check out the torics.  I am still really confused!


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2012)

Toric lenses are for astigmatism. If you don't have one, you won't need to wear that type of lens.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know if I would be a good person to ask.  I've been wearing contact lenses for over 50 years and have never had any problems with any version of lenses.  Began with the original "hard" lenses and have seen the evolution of contact lenses.  Boy, have there been some wonderful advances.

Currently I'm wearing Ciba's Air Optix Aqua.  They are amazingly comfortable and wonderfully permeable.  I wear them for extended periods of time and I sometimes have to remind myself that I'm wearing them.  They're quite durable.  Never had a problem with them splitting or tearing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Toric lenses are for astigmatism. If you don't have one, you won't need to wear that type of lens.



Thanks, Alix!

I tried the Acuvue Moist, did not like it.  Dr. recommended Cibavision Dailies Aquacomfort Plus, I found them hard to insert, and did not find them as comfortable as my old standbies.  I may just reorder my old TNT. Still have a couple more brands to try.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 21, 2012)

Katie H said:
			
		

> I don't know if I would be a good person to ask.  I've been wearing contact lenses for over 50 years and have never had any problems with any version of lenses.  Began with the original "hard" lenses and have seen the evolution of contact lenses.  Boy, have there been some wonderful advances.
> 
> Currently I'm wearing Ciba's Air Optix Aqua.  They are amazingly comfortable and wonderfully permeable.  I wear them for extended periods of time and I sometimes have to remind myself that I'm wearing them.  They're quite durable.  Never had a problem with them splitting or tearing.



Hmm.  Dr. didn't give me a sample of those.  I need to ask.


----------

